# Feeding times?



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

I recently acquired some tincs from Josh’s Frogs at a reptile show and I forgot to ask them there. I was wondering what time of day do people tend to feed their frogs? I feed on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays but I’m unsure about what time is best for them? Morning, noon, afternoon, or night? 

I tried to find a similar post but I didn’t have any luck on specific times. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I feed my imitators in the morning, since that's when they are out and about. I also feed my leucs then, but they will come out for food anytime of the day or night. I don't know what the daily routine of tincs is, but watching them for a while will give you an idea of when they're hungry.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Best? I applaude you for considering that. 

I feed the frogs when I get home from work. I’m too much of a late riser to dust and distribute while still being on time to work. Sometimes my tincs don’t even get out and about before 10am


----------



## thrain (Apr 11, 2018)

i feed anytime an hour after lights turn on to 2 hrs before lights turn off.... my tincs are pretty good at eating everything so as long as they eat, i'm happy  sometimes when guests/friends come over and my tincs are hiding, they get an extra feeding to lure them out hahahaha


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure timing really matters too much. I do think you'd want to avoid anything too late in the day and close to lights out. Since after lights out any remaining flies will have removed their supplements before the next morning and feeding activity of your frogs.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

johnachilli said:


> I'm not sure timing really matters too much. I do think you'd want to avoid anything too late in the day and close to lights out. Since after lights out any remaining flies will have removed their supplements before the next morning and feeding activity of your frogs.


I am in agreement completely here. I try and avoid putting flys in the tank if there is less than an hour of light left. I really want them to get as much supplementation as possible. After about an hour, the flys have mostly cleaned themselves off.


----------



## Rulty (Feb 12, 2019)

I am new, but I tend to feed my frog right after I get home from work. I feel as though the timing isn't too big of an issue, but having a schedule is. If you have the ability to feed them when they are most active it may help. Like others, I stick to the no shorter than 1 hour of light left rule of thumb, and feeding on the weekend I will feed her about 2 hours earlier than I usually do just so there is plenty of time for her to get the flies.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have no set feeding schedule. I basically feed my frogs enough, sometimes only two days a week, sometimes five days a week, etc, whenever I feel like they need food lol. Seems to have worked, since my tincs are about 13 years old, and my other frogs are older than that.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

I feed Tuesday Thursday Saturday, usually in the morning because I get home from work late sometimes. Most of them will start heading to where they roost for the night the later it gets, and I want to give them more time to be able to feed while the supplement dust is still on them.

That's just what's convenient for me though


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Some good answers here, especially about not feeding too late. Additionally, I try to feed several hours after a misting if possible. The moisture in a freshly misted viv knocks off the supplement dust faster.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

All the above and adult tincs are able too eat allot!

I also put a full box of springtails in their tank once a month. When I do this, they always go crazy on them!


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

dmb5245 said:


> Some good answers here, especially about not feeding too late. Additionally, I try to feed several hours after a misting if possible. The moisture in a freshly misted viv knocks off the supplement dust faster.


Oh yeah, my first misting goes off at 750AM, so I usually feed at 8AM (before I leave for work) for this reason. I dont have the luxury of feeding hours after the misting, so I'll do it soon after. Not ideal, but it still works.


----------

